# Which internet browser



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Well I am sat here wondering if Like Tony suggests 

I should change *from IE * to *Mozilla's Firefox * 

I just wondered what everyone else use's and why 

I am on a windows vista pc with bt internet if that helps!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I use Firefox and much better than I.E. For this instance,I think,  safer( regarding the microsoft bug of the moment)
Apparently, Opera, and Safari ( Apple) are also alternatives but I don't know them.

Make sure Windows is updated.

Keep your anti virus updated.

Zone security on high, although not sure that would be enough.

Future Mummy


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've literally just gone to firefox aand have to say I like it


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

At the moment, apparently the vulnerability is with Microsoft explorer 7 and Microsoft workpad. Correct?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Lucky mum, I prefer Firefox to IE definitely. Quicker, easy to use, very good technology and web support.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I just took a look at the official stats.

FF Members use more than just firefox and IE - in fact in November we recorded 3856 different browser agents - this list includes mobile phones, blackberries and other devices from around the world.

The top 40%(most active) of users were using Firefox - which were responsible for 4,841,301 hits.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Tony for the stats!  

Luckymum - think I may Join you in making the switch 

Keep Voting !
It will help others 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sily question I assume I just leave IE on the pc - but never use it &
Just alter settings to make it the default browser ?


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

I switched to Firefox yesterday and I'm very impressed. It's much faster than IE and it loads pages without errors (I've had an error message from FF on IE for a LONG time but it's not there on Firefox).

Jules


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Sily question I assume I just leave IE on the pc - but never use it &
> Just alter settings to make it the default browser ?


Yes, that's what I did

Future Mummy


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi

I heard many years ago that Firefox (Mozilla) was less prone to bugs and security issues than IE. And I have to say the pages do load much more quickly and with fewer error messages than IE. So it's a no-brainer for me.  

I still have IE on my PC though, I haven't uninstalled it as I am the Queen of the "back up plan"  and I assume that this bug cannot affect my PC unless I have IE running so it shouldn't be a problem.  If anyone knows any different, please let me know!

xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Its fine to leave IE on your PC...in fact removing it could cause problems - because windows uses it for help files etc  just make Firefox the default browser when it suggests it and it  

You will need to update flash when asked, and also java - this is because your starting afresh with a new browser.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Jules , 
I used to get that error message too ! 
I don't get it  with Firefox 
Future Mummy


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Tony what's with the exhibitionism there fella?  Cover yourself up, you'll catch your death!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Should I Run or Save the Firefox file  
http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/firefox/

Sorry !
/links


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

What error?



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Should I Run or Save the Firefox file
> http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/firefox/
> 
> Sorry !


Run it will be fine.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I use IE, always have done. to change things would just confuse me


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Firefox would import all your settings... and has a familiar interface - try it  You can always use both... It doesn't have to be one or the other.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dakota check out the link in my post above and check out the tour/reasons - 
I even read an article about it on wiki I am an IE girl too 

Thanks Tony just clicked it now


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

OK, I'm an IE girl, however having read so much about Firefox and of the recent IE safety thing, I've literally just downloaded Firefox.  Already there are things I like - not that different, if I can change over without getting confused then it's got to be simple, I also like the buttons at the top which link to my most visted, the headlines (I'm a bit of a newsaholic) and a link to my hotmail account.  The only thing I don't like is that the font/visuals seems to be slightly different.

Claire


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I luuurrrrrrve Firefox, have used it for a long time now. I especially like the downloadable themes and currently have the Christmas theme set. Would highly recommend Firefox to anyone.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just got it 
How do I make FF's index page my home page  it only imported one of my home page tabs

I had 4 !

Any other hints and tips for a first time user!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

you will have to go to that page then right click and then 'bookmark this page' it should give you the option of where you want the boookmark placed


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Edit > Preferences > Main 

And then set it there.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry i misunderstood what you meant Dizzi. Luckily Tony was on the ball


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorted! Thank you!

Have firefox on both pc's now - and Ive been in chat with no problems


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Welcome to a superior browser Dizzi  

I utterly, utterly, utterly HATE I.E. and refuse point blank to use it, have done for years. We are Apple Mac people though so thankfully it's not first browser the Mac directs you towards. We use Safari and more now, Firefox and I think they are miles better. For work my computers were always Windows based (grrrrr  ) so I've used both and my advice is ....

everyone, buy a Mac!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks B - I am finding it fine! and easy!

I think I am converted









Need the Christmas theme now


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Wow I use IE & DH has told me there is a big security risk with it so I'm looking at Firefox instead. Anyone had any problems with using Firefox instead of IE?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

professor waffle said:


> Wow I use IE & DH has told me there is a big security risk with it so I'm looking at Firefox instead. Anyone had any problems with using Firefox instead of IE?


I've used firefox for years.. only ever had problems with IE.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok so I'm now converted, I have Firefox but how do I customise it with different themes?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Tools > Addons.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok, it only has the standard theme & updates button is greyed out so I can't search for new themes


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Just got it
> How do I make FF's index page my home page  it only imported one of my home page tabs
> 
> I had 4 !
> ...





Tony Reid said:


> Edit > Preferences > Main
> 
> And then set it there.


Am I missing something, my Edit doesn't have a Preferences section?

Prof - http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/firefox/customize/ Use this link for customising. 

I did have some blib with Firefox earlier, pressed F5 to refresh and it went absolutely loopy.  All OK though.

/links


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Just bumping this as a nother Firefox convertee from this evening (I've had a VERY productive day!) I was having problems with IE 7 since it installed when i got broadband a few weeks back (was preciously on IE6 I think). It didn't seem to let me quote in a quick reply and, as it also did it elsewhere on the net that here I figured it was a browser issue. Firefow is fab though. And much quicker too! Wish I'd installed it years ago.


C~x


----------

